# Newmen Carbon Lenker mit “shim” - geht das?



## radiomir79 (5. Juli 2021)

Hi Freunde, 

Ich will den 31.8 carbon lenker von newmen in einem ENVE 35mm Vorbau fahren.
Manche Hersteller haben ein “shim” Verbot..
Frage deshalb: kann ich den Lenker via shim in dem 35mm Vorbau fahren oder ist es ein Risiko?

danke!

mfg


----------



## Helius-FR (5. Juli 2021)

Mir erschließt sich der Sinn nicht.
Warum nicht einfach Lenker/Vorbau passend Kombinieren ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radiomir79 (5. Juli 2021)

Hi, ja - es ist nicht optimal, aber Newmen gibt es nicht in 35mm. Lenker Geo passt aber so gut, das Ich den Lenker fahren will. 
Wenn es nicht 100% sicher ist, muss Ich einen neuen Vorbau kaufen - In 31.8mm 

mfg


----------

